# Armani Josh Line suit



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Bit of an odd one, moving house and having a clearout. Got a suit that doesn't fit (bought it when I had a job that needed a sharp suit but left by mutual consent about a week later as was shit at it, and was going to the gym a lot at the time). Worn maybe half a dozen times.

It's big, Italian size 56 but slim fit. Looks nice and sharp. Anyone on here fancies it they can have it for the cost of postage, otherwise it's off to the charity shop at the weekend.

Message me and I'll send pics.


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

Random! This site never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Bit of an odd one, moving house and having a clearout. Got a suit that doesn't fit (bought it when I had a job that needed a sharp suit but left by mutual consent about a week later as was shit at it, and was going to the gym a lot at the time). Worn maybe half a dozen times.
> 
> It's big, Italian size 56 but slim fit. Looks nice and sharp. Anyone on here fancies it they can have it for the cost of postage, otherwise it's off to the charity shop at the weekend.
> 
> Message me and I'll send pics.


Do you think it would fit me? I went to the gym once


----------



## Drc (Jan 21, 2014)

Message sent...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> Do you think it would fit me? I went to the gym once


That made me chuckle out loud....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Going once.....

46" chest, 38" waist roughly


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If I lose a couple of stones, it would fit me!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Haha a suit I tried my suit on recently and failed miserably.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Actually you know what if no one else goes for it I will have it for my wife to practice on.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Jeebsy. My sort of size. Maybe you could pm me some pictures?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'll send them tomorrow, no problem


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Can I get a couple of photos as well? I'm a 56 so that one might fit me pretty well. I'm starting a new job soon and will need a suit. Thanks!









EDIT: Just noticed that the topic is a week old. Is it still up for grabs?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Yeah, still up for grabs.

  2014-04-02 22.22.19 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks very nice. Can you just tell me how you measured the chest and waist sizes so I can compare to the one I have? Thanks!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Waist I used a measuring tape round the outside and took off a wee bit. Haven't actually measured the chest, just used a conversion table. It's an Italian 56.

It's in storage just now but if you're interested I can get it out this week if you need more measurements.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy, if no one wants to commit, I will. If it fits, I will send Glenn a suitable (haha) donation. If not, I will send it on to the next in the list.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Ah, I measured my suit and it turns out that I was mistaken - its a 54, not 56. Sorry, I'll have to pass on this one.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> jeebsy, if no one wants to commit, I will. If it fits, I will send Glenn a suitable (haha) donation. If not, I will send it on to the next in the list.


I'll get it out storage this week and PM you when it's ready to post.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

What's the status of this - has it gone to dfk, and does it fit, or is it available either from David or Jeebsy?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

i am waiting to hear still.....


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

If only I am a little close to a size 40, oh man, I hardly fit anything beyond medium =.= I am gonna be blown away by the winds if I don't eat more now. Nice suit =D too bad it doesn't fit.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

dfk41 said:


> i am waiting to hear still.....


Well, if you get it and it doesn't fit - I wouldn't mind trying it, so if you'd consider me next in line I'd appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Most certainly I will!


----------

